# Tell me about e bike servicing



## BLUFF (Dec 23, 2013)

Thinking my next bike will be either a Trek or Specialized hard tail, (local dealer and makes that I trust).

I've read bits of information that they need to be serviced at the dealership to keep the warranty live! If this is true how much and how often? Let me have your experiences please?


----------



## dv8zen (Nov 30, 2017)

Trek and Spec don't use this motor, but it can give an idea of what to expect. For a Shimano STEPS motor:

IS IT POSSIBLE TO DISASSEMBLE THE DRIVE UNIT IN ORDER TO REPAIR SOMETHING?
Q: For example replacing bottom bracket.
A: Do not disassemble the drive unit! Mechanical and electric parts have been tested under heavy conditions to achieve a long period of operation. In addition, the bottom bracket is made of proven Shimano quality.
Please contact your bike dealer if needed.

Regarding battery, its capacity slowly shrinks as it is discharged and recharged. Replace when capacity drops enough to affect normal use.

Essentially nothing new. Likely will need to adjust your shifting habits to have more care though, else the chain and drivetrain will require proportionally more frequent attention.


----------

